# smokey grey



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

finally got a good pic of one of the greys i have around the house on my game camera. for the past 5 years i have seen at least 3 different hens with this coloring and all offspring have looked normal.


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

Very cool.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Would make a good mount:evilsmile.........Mack


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

bigrackmack said:


> Would make a good mount:evilsmile.........Mack


Ditto that! Beautiful bird!!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

One of my buddies got one a few years back. It had a 10inch beard and weighed 22lbs. At the time there was a article in woods and waters about smokey grey and it said something to the effect they dont get over 18lbs and 7inch beards. 

Nice Pic


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Sweet looking bird!


----------



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

Is this just a genetic thing or something like a piebald deer? Or is this from a wild turkey mating with a white farm raised turkey?


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

We had one coming around our place a couple years ago but I have not seen it for quite awhile. They are very striking looking creatures.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome! I have seen several over the years but never one that I could tag


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Awesome pictures! I've never seen one out hunting. That is cool.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

nmutroy said:


> Is this just a genetic thing or something like a piebald deer? Or is this from a wild turkey mating with a white farm raised turkey?


Just a freak of nature!!!


----------



## Fowlerman61 (Nov 12, 2006)

About three years ago I had a smokey grey on the property I hunt on the far west side of Livingston County. Never got a picture. Pretty cool to see.


----------



## Swizel Chest (Aug 3, 2007)

This spring (just a couple of weeks after my turkey hunt) my family and I were driving home, when my 6 year old yelled out "Daddy a white turkey!". I didn't see it so I said yeah right. I was interested to see the turkeys anyway so we turned around and sure enough there was a smoke hen feedind at a bird feeder. That was pretty cool! I shouldn't have second guessed my daughter she has the eye of an eagle!


----------



## Mark-n-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I saw a couple of them 3 years ago in Jackson county near where we hunt. My taxidermist said they are the product of inbreeding from our easterns and some the DNR imported from Iowa. I cannot confirm or deny it. He had his eye on a smoky bearded hen that did not present a shot. We called them silverbacks.
Mark


----------



## hoosiertaxidermist (Jun 5, 2007)

just a genetic mutation that carries throughthe generations sometimes. Heres an 18 lb. jake with doule beards wew just finished up.


----------

